# One personal best and one what might have been.....with Capt Jesse Arsola!!



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Cappie Arsola had been calling me for a few weeks telling me I needed to make my annual "BIG GIRL" trip down to E Matty b/c he had been really catching some nice trout lately. So I have been watching the weather and saw a window of opportunity that looked good and that was today. With the weather warming up just a bit and a front pushing through it looked like the ideal time to go after "THE BIG GIRLS". 

Wishin4fishin had asked if I was going to fish this week and I told him I was heading to Matty for some power wading trophy trout fishing and he quickly let me know he would be taking off work to join me!

I asked W4F'in what his personal best was (trout) and he let me know it was 27and something I honestly dont remember what he said but I scoffed at it and said "well it won't be after today pods!".. You see Jesse and myself have this "MAGNUM TROUT" karma when we are together we seem to ALWAYS catch big trout. 

We got to the harbor at 6:20 ... now remember we were suppose to be there at 7, we were a little excited to say the least.. yes even I get excited fishing with Arsola b/c I know there is a good chance there will be some big fish to be had. When we got there Buzzy Romine and Capt Ken Marshall also joined us for this day to remember...

Stopping at our first spot we dropped W4F'in and Capt. Marshall out and then we dropped Buzzy off and then Jesse and I went further down the shoreline to fish some guts and points... I tried a new Corky model that Jesse gave to me but it didn't produce any bites so after about 30 minutes I switched to a new Brown Lures Devil Eye in the glow chartreuse color, first cast BAMM solid 24in red... a couple of casts later BAMM 19in trout..... then the bite slowed for the next 1/2 hour or so and then WHAMM, a nice 26in multi spot red... now mind you I don't think Jesse had caught a keeper yet.. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE KARMA????? Then he hooked into a few trout but it just wasn't what we were looking for.... W4F'in and Ken were out of site so I really couldn't tell what they were doing. After about a 3 hour wade I saw the boat coming and my little bite had gone to ZERO.... I did manage to catch one more red before they got to me to have my limit of reds... I WANTED TROUT THOUGH.... As the boat approached I heard Ken yell something and they turned the boat, he jumps out with a net and WHAMMM, he nets a triple tail laying on the bottom.. DEAD... Finally as they make it to me W4F'in is grinning from ear to ear and I ask what is up.... Well he busted he personal best with a 28.75in BIG GIRL... He caught her on his first cast with a bone SSJ, that's right TOPWATER! 

So onto our next spot and another power wade... We headed for some deeper guts, this spot was different and had "THE FEELING"... Off of the boat Capt Ken hooked a solid 23in trout and I knew we were about to hit THE ZONE, sure enough we did.... Bamm ken hooks into a good fish but loses it.. Bamm he hooks another one and loses her too and then IT HAPPENED... I put on a Pearl Chartreuse Fatboy and the first cast there she was I could feel a subtle slurp on the end of my line... setting the hook I knew I had a nice fish. She started to swim towards me and I caught up with her ok.... then it happened I saw her... HUGE ... HUGE... and then she saw me and when she did it was on (I THOUGHT) until she made a direct right and SNAP, yes my line broke and she was gone just like that. DONE DONE DONE.....

Hunched over saying some choice words and getting ribbed by Marshall I was DONE... put a fork in me GET THE BOAT.... 

So needless to say we decided to head in stopping on the way to fish some birds picking up a few more fish for W4F'in.

It was a great day though! Capt Jesse is just a great guy to fish with and just to be around period. I always learn something new when fishing with him. If you haven't fished with him do yourself a favor and take a trip with him. 

Brown Lures performed awesome ... know I ? myself.. was it the ROD?????? LOL....

W4F'in CONGRATS ON THE NEW PB!!!! 

Until Next Time...

Jode

Oh yea... I didn't count what we ended up with I was too dispondent!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*and some more pics...*

J


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Good report Jode.

So just how big was the ONE THAT GOT AWAY LOL.

Always big fish fishin with Jesse.

Thomas


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

You sounded pretty sick when you called...

You will get another 30 soon....

Fishing with Jesse is such a blast....I gotta call him and see WAHZZZUPPP?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Great write up, Jode. Nice pics too. Congrats to W4F.

Sorry about you losing your big girl. I'm sure the line was fine. We know the Lagunas work. We know Corky's are great. Assuming there was no reel failure, I'm just not sure how you lost your fish. Certainly is was not the angler?!?!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Good pics, great report and congrats to wishin for his personal best. This weekend is going to be a non wading weekend for me and the boys but we are gonna give it a try and all 3 are anxious to fish. Congrats again.

Jim


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jode...bring me some Camo Visors if you still have any when you and Joey come fishing saturday...


These Big fish got me fired up...we may be hauling it to Sabine..


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

Sounds like it may have been worth missing a final for after all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Ok Confession*

Let me tell you how I lost her.... I was too darn lazy to re-tie leader material on wen I put that CORKY FB on... When she took the right I am sure she cut my line. Yes I wasn't using my normal Matty 12 but my Port Mansfield 10lb test.

STUPID LAZY Stupid LAzy...... my own fault... I didn't deserve to land her....

LETS put it this way... my PB is 31.25 and she would have smashed that number... HONESTLY...She WAS A LOG!

It won't happen again b/c I am going to get me some quick clips I do believe...

Jode

YES I AM STILL SICK.....


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice write up and pics, Jode ... next time, bro, next time.  Congrats, Scott ... it's hard to beat those bone SSJ's. Too Tall's made me a believer many times.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam sorry for your loss Jode but come friday morning I plan on hanging multiple hooks in that big girl Ill send ya a picture lol later Ken


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Ken,

Are we going to fish the ss line like we did on tourney day 3 weeks ago!!!!!
WWAAAAASSSSSS UUUUUUUPPPPP!!!!!! We'll put a little foo foo on those Big Girls Friday morning!!Don't be late,the boat is hanging in the slip ready for battle!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

WTG Scott.... Nice, very nice...... Dang Shupester, are we just cursed with rubberlips or what...lol... Sorry the biggun got away bro, I'll make it up for ya this Sat with Aubrey.. :biggrin:


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

That's the way the cookie crumbles sometimes.
She'll be there for you next time Jode.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

killer pics thanks


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Doggone. You think when you catch a personal best you could at least smile. That look has "Gas release in the waders" written all over it. J/K. Congrats on the PB and awesome report.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> That look has "Gas release in the waders" written all over it.


That is funny right there.......Sorry to hear about the big girl Jode, but isn't that the way it always works out. I can get one more cast in before I should retie and bamm thats when the big girl hits.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Jode....hopefuly next time you slam a good one, she stays on for ya!


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

Ouch - I've read enough of your posts to know that you know better. Similar thing happened to me about 8 years ago, now I won't even make a cast onto the lawn without a good leader on.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Calcasieu Cracker said:


> Ouch - I've read enough of your posts to know that you know better. Similar thing happened to me about 8 years ago, now I won't even make a cast onto the lawn without a good leader on.


Same here. I ususally tie 15-20 at a time so everyone aboard can have a good leader.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Jode,

I'd recommend some 15 lb Gamma floro. Used to use nothing but 20lb, but the 15lb Gamma is tough and limber.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice pics, great report!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

This report will self destruct in 10 sec. If I wanted censorship, I would not live in USA.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Great pics Jode! And Way to go Scott! Glad you got a biggin! LoL!! I'm headed that way in a couple of days! Last time I had a great day on Matagorda it was a cold SOB about this time a year!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Best Time*



CaptDoug said:


> Great pics Jode! And Way to go Scott! Glad you got a biggin! LoL!! I'm headed that way in a couple of days! Last time I had a great day on Matagorda it was a cold SOB about this time a year!


Capt D..... E Matty+Cold Weather before a front = BIG TROUT!!!!

good luck pods!!!

Jode


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good report and pics.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

That is fat tripletail and in the winter.... NICE bonus fish.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nice post and pics*

Nice post and pics....That tripletale looks more like a grouper!


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

A new State Record did the same thing to me a few years ago. She hit an Assassin HARD, then ran straight at me - all in a heartbeat. I spun that reel handle for all I was worth as she charged straight for my knees in 2 feet of crystal clear water, my line billowing behind her. I was sweating it because I knew I was turning too fast to lighten the drag as she got close. Suddenly there SHE was, big as a house (it seemed) & stopped dead for an instant at my feet with my plastic hanging from her mouth. 180 degrees and hell bent for leather - she was off as my line went tight in an instant, pulling my lure from her mouth.

Don't feel bad, Jode. One of the measures of a good Trout fishermen is how many potential State Records they have lost.

Btw, try tying (blood knot) on a length of 17# Fluoro for leader. They WILL NOT break you off if you keep the mainline fresh.


----------

